# onemotion.co.uk



## CharlieJ (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey guys, I now am Co Director of a company called onemotion It is a Web Deisgn, and hosting service. It is currently under construction, but can I ask your opinoins on the site please.

P.S: this is not an Ad I am trying to get peoples opinions of my site.

Thanks CJ


----------



## mdnky (Jul 25, 2006)

Not sure I like the layout, but that's me.  I'd definitely suggest you use a color for your links (they're the same color as the body text right now) to help avoid confusion.

One thing I did notice is that the style of grammar on the site is very unprofessional and leads one to not want to deal with the company.  You should seriously consider dropping the references to "some members of the team" in the descriptions for movie and music editing.  That kind of statement doesn't lend much credence to your company's abilities.  In another area, you put: 





> The progress we have made in the past 6 months months have been successfull as we have turned ourselves in to professional Web Designers as previously we were not as good as we are now.


  It may be wise to totally drop that statement.


----------



## ora (Jul 25, 2006)

Its ok....

Some typos "aswell" in first para, and is rather plain. You shouldn't advertise Garagband or iMovie proficiency, makes you sound amateurish.

Contact and other pages; Seems Charlie Jennings is the only person involved is only. i always dislike when one man bands pretend to be groups, which is the impression i get here, but is a matter of taste.

Hosting plans page, soem notes
Pro account £8.3 --> £8.30
There is a monthly and annual fee, do you pay both or one of the two (unclear). Prices are silly, Pro should be much larger capacity for that price. I pay 7 dollars a month for 15gb with all sorts of extras. No mention of bandwidth limitations, and you WILL need those.

What kind of hosting is it? shared, dedicated? Do you have an SLA etc. 

Personally if I am going to pay x quid a month i want to feel i can trust the company, and your site as is wouldn't cut it, esp the pricing and stats for hosting, they don't look pro. That said i knwo its just starting.

Also, don't take this the wrong way but how old are you. I thinks there is an age limit on being director of a registered company, which if you have any turnover you'll have to be. That also implies a whole load of admin. Trust me, i had a happily profitable business running when i was at uni and there was a large admin time overhead. If you don't register you are in legally shady areas.

Also, be VERY carefull who you go into business with. I have seen several mates businesses. In mine it went great with one guy and terrible with another, just cos you are mates doesn't mean you will get on in business. Some very old friends started a business and 2 years in one was suing the other 2 despite being a total hippy softie before (no one speaks to him any more, i think he lost 20 of his best mates through that) - do not underestimate what stress and money do to relationships. Also have everything written down legally in advance - ownership, pay, conditions for leaving and buying one another out etc etc. If you don't believe me you will regret it. For this you probably need professional legal advice.

Overall message. Needs polish, beware of getting into business, especially with friends. Not saying not to do it, just to be extremely careful and conscientious.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 25, 2006)

Pretty amateurish.  Syntax stinks.  Lacks any sense of esthetics or sophistication.  Does not inspire confidence in any way, shape or form.
Sorry, but you asked.
Business and friendship rarely mix. Sooner or later you'll lose your friendship, lose your business, or most likely both.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 25, 2006)

It needs work for sure (jeez the spelling), but don't lose heart or your drive. Get more experienced people to look at what you are doing (as in fact you are doing now) and have the confidence to accept their advice.

P.S. Are you a limited company?


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 25, 2006)

Keep the formating the same, and check your grammar.

the 2nd girl from the right looks either drunk or stoned.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank you all for your constructive comments.



rhisiart said:


> P.S. Are you a limited company?


No we are not Limited company


----------



## ora (Jul 25, 2006)

You do need to check with someone about the status of your company. Also remember if you are a student that tax will apply to earnings over a certain sum, and a whole different set of standard will apply if you register as a company of some sort.

Starting a business is tough, especially if you are relatively young. That said it looks great on your CV if you can manage it.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 25, 2006)

1) 

the inital look of the site is very nice, the design contemporary.  however, it seems like a very long page.  it was only after looking at it in more detail the second time that i found out that it wasn't really that long.... 

i would have everything visible on one , say, 800x600 screen, with the menu for the deeper stuff.  the front page should make an impact, with a brief amount of information, but with the impression that all the information is in the site somewhere.  never hide information in large paragraphs.

although it's just about the biggest cliche, apple are very good here.  their front page is concise, and all of it is visible from a small screen.  the menu is very clear, too.  in the deeper pages, no paragraphs are that big, and it is, overall, friendly. it follows a system.

2)

the spelling/grammar/general english use.  you should exude confidence, but not arrogance.



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Media:*                        Some members of our team have the skill of Music editing                        on Garageband                        by Apple and Soundtrack                        Pro and some have the skill of Video editing[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                        on Final                        Cut Studio and iMovie                        by Apple. [/FONT]





> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Media:* Got various media files you want to put in your site? We can do all of this for you with skilled imaging, video and sound editors that can make all your current media spring to life on the web, or even create original, exciting media, just for you![/FONT]


or something.


----------



## lbj (Jul 25, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:


> the spelling/grammar/general english use.  you should exude confidence, but not arrogance.





Seriously, skip the confidence for now. Concentrate on plain competence.

Nothing makes me run from a professional web site faster than misspelled words, horrible syntax, and just plain bad grammar.

The overall "look" is good. Now make reading it a similar pleasure.


----------

